# Some proposed fall regs for Michigan



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Press Releases
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 10 May 02
CONTACT: Brad Wurfel, 517-335-3014



COMMISSION APPROVES WILDLIFE REGULATIONS

LANSING--The Michigan Natural Resources Commission at its regular monthly meeting today began making the annual decisions to establish fall hunting regulations. 
The Commission approved 2002 regulations for fall wild turkey, season dates and management unit definitions for elk hunting and beaver and otter trapping, and regulations for 2003 Quality Deer Management in Deer Management Unit 045 in northwest Michigan. Commissioners also approved closure of a woodcock management unit in Dickinson County as part of a research effort involving state and federal researchers throughout the Great Lakes region. 

Michigan Department of Natural Resources Director K.L. Cool approved fall 2002 wild turkey season dates and license quotas and 2002 bear license quotas. 

The NRC discussed 2002 deer hunting regulations, which include several proposed changes designed to simplify licensing and help protect Michigan against Chronic Wasting Disease, a deadly disease of deer and elk. The proposed regulations would eliminate applications, as well as requirement of a tax identification number for private land antlerless permits. 

DNR staff presented a Chronic Wasting Disease update. In response to the discovery of the disease in Wisconsin earlier this year, the Commissioners are contemplating a statewide ban on supplemental deer feeding and a uniform, statewide deer bait limit of two gallons. Staff proposed several measures to prevent CWD from reaching Michigan and effectively responding if it should ever be discovered here. 

"We must continue to work in partnership with hunters, conservation groups, and other state agencies to prevent this disease in Michigan," said Commissioner Bob Garner, who chairs the NRC policy committee on wildlife issues. "Chronic Wasting Disease is a very real threat to the future of Michigan's deer population. It is our responsibility to examine every possible option to keep it out of Michigan."

Further information on NRC action is available on the DNR Web site by clicking here. The next regular meeting of the Michigan Natural Resources Commission is June 6-7 at the Tawas Bay Holiday


----------

